# Open Carry petition.



## finski

Would anyone be interested in signing an Open Carry petition for South Carolina?

http://www.petitiononline.com/scocp/petition.html

Thank you!


----------



## tekhead1219

I would, but, I live in TX so I don't know if it would do any good....


----------



## xjclassic

Signed it. Would be great if this could get approved.


----------



## Ram Rod

Can't sign it or I would. I'd sign anything to help the cause for any brother in the union cause I know they'd do the same for me. I'll post your link in the South Carolina chapter forum of Dodgetruckworld for you though.
http://dodgetruckworld.tenmagazines.com/ew/forum.asp?id=548&n=south_carolina_chapter
http://dodgetruckworld.tenmagazines.com/ew/topic.asp?id=298741&s=firearms_legislative_alert_for_sc
You can keep up to date on the thread with the bottom link if you wish.


----------



## Ram Rod

I see it's already got one sig from that site. It's good to have resources. Good luck with it, I'll continue to hope the best for you there. Be sure to post when it happens.


----------



## falshman70

The way the petition is written I couldn't open carry, even though I presently carry concealed. As a property owner I got a non-resident CWP. But I still can't buy a gun in SC - at least until I retire and move there permanently. So I think I can't sign.


----------



## finski

Thanks for the support and help even if you didn't sign it. Thanks to Ram Rod for posting it on his other forum. You' re great!


----------



## SCjeeper

I put the link on USACarry South Carolina forum and already have a couple more signatures for you. Hopefully we can get a lot more.


----------



## not_possible

just signed it...i will get my friends to do the same.


----------



## Black Metal

Check out http://www.opencarry.org There are probably a few people there that will help where they can


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I am going to give your link to a few gun toting tech heads I know that live in your state. I'll have them talk to others in your state as well :smt1099


----------



## MLB

I totally disagree with the practice of open carry. I do however, support your petition to do it.


----------



## swampfox1975

I just signed. I will pass this on to others.
A bg sees a room full of carrying citizens. Do you think he will try to rob the cashier?


----------



## finski

Swampfox 1975.. are you are were you by chance with the McEntire ANG?


----------



## finski

MLB said:


> I totally disagree with the practice of open carry. I do however, support your petition to do it.


Thank you for your support. Might I ask you why you do not like the practice of an open carry? I would just like to hear your view... maybe it's something I had not thought of myself. Thanks!


----------



## MLB

finski said:


> Thank you for your support. Might I ask you why you do not like the practice of an open carry? I would just like to hear your view... maybe it's something I had not thought of myself. Thanks!


I simply see nearly all negatives to it. There is the advantage of a quicker draw, and perhaps some deterrent value in showing an armed populace, but on the downside...

- any malcontent determined to shoot someone will certainly target you first.

- the "BG", will certainly have his weapon concealed; giving him the advantage, not me. I prefer it the other way around.

- it's much easier for anyone who has difficulty getting a firearm to grab yours instead.

- and least importantly, people in general fear guns. I don't need anyone to fear me. Armed or not, I'm the same guy. No one knows I have it, and I don't have to defend my decision to carry it.


----------



## finski

Very interesting points. There were a few I had not thought off. Thanks for your insight.


----------



## Myglock19

signed it hope it works out


----------



## zhurdan

Myglock19 said:


> signed it hope it works out


Pssssst. This is a 2 year old thread. :smt023


----------



## dQuickdraw

signed, sealed, delivered. I'm in!


----------



## landis_lawton

This may be a old thread but I want to comment on it. I recently moved to S.C. from Michigan, Michigan is a open carry state but still I did not open carry. It tends to make those around you nerves unless they are right along with you on carrying your weapon. I also agree with a posting above, I am who I am rather I have my weapon on me or not. Some people don't view it that way. But, I would sign for S.C. to become a open carry state in a heart beat.


----------

